# Venezuelan Scenery



## TeguBuzz (Jul 2, 2012)

On a business trip here in Caracas, Venezuela, thought I'd take some pics from the balcony and other locations.
[attachment=4545]
[attachment=4546]
[attachment=4547]
[attachment=4548]
[attachment=4549]
[attachment=4550]
[attachment=4551]

Very nice country. I'll be heading back to the US Sunday morning! It's been fun.


----------



## Josh (Jul 3, 2012)

Wow - it looks gorgeous! Wish I was there!


----------



## got10 (Jul 3, 2012)

send back some fresh yellow tegus.lol


----------

